# Be'er Sheva, Israel



## arnon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yhea so this is a long shot... very very long shot... But I thought what the heck, maybe there is some-one browsing this forum from my part of the world.

So I'm looking for 2-3 playes to join a group. I want to run a Midnight Campaign D&D 3.5 (starting sometimes by the end of Feb.), hopefully once a week. Players should be mature, prefferably +23 in age (uni. students even better).

So anybody out there???

arnon


----------

